# Commuting makes you faster



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

Commute all week with a 25 lb backpack full of clothes, lunch, and computer. Then go ride on Saturday with a group without said backpack. Like dropping 25 lbs overnight.. Instant speed!!! Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## maldrien (Jul 26, 2011)

I used to work all day on my bike with a trailer attached to it. In the trailer I had 4 liters of water, 4 liters of paint removal, a square milk crate ( to hold the 2 x 4L) , tools and spare tubes and tires. Needless to say when leaving work, without the trailer, it felt like I was flying.

Yes commuting with a "rain" bike on the week-days will make you faster on the week-end with your performance bike.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Definitely. My weekend bike is probably 10 lbs lighter than my commuter bike loaded with gear.


----------



## RoadSwag (Aug 19, 2011)

Its like walking around with ankle weights, then going to play basketball in your superlight basketball kicks. You'll jump higher, and run faster


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

You got that right! Commute with backpack on a single speed (42/16) most days and then sometimes ride my geared bike to work and have to add a couple miles so I don't arrive too early....


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Only problem is you guys end up taking corners like Andy Schleck on a TT bike!


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

Commuting is a great way to train -- stopping at every stop sign and red light means that you can accelerate aggressively from that stop each time. _That_ makes you stronger.

And when you leave a little late, or see a thunderstorm heading toward you, getting into time trial mode with that heavy commuter can really show you if you're in shape!


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

Double entry...


----------



## monkfish (Aug 21, 2011)

I carry my U-lock on my steel frame and have conti gatorskins. I agree with your theory, those heavy items are making my legs stronger!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

RotatingShifts said:


> Commuting is a great way to train -- stopping at every stop sign and red light means that you can accelerate aggressively from that stop each time. _That_ makes you stronger.


not to mention aggressive sprints to try to beat stale green/yellow lights to avoid stopping in the first place. Part of my commute route is on a dedicated cycling route (a 20-25mph speed limit road through neighborhoods that only allows cyclists and emergency vehicles to proceed straight through -- cars are required to turn at all intersections). These roads are usually designed so that if a cyclist is waiting at an intersection, it triggers a relatively short green light. This means if I see a cyclist in the distance waiting at red light, I have to arrive there FAST if I want to get through the intersection during the brief "green light" window. 

On some days, this turns into somewhat of an unintentional interval workout with me sprinting, barely catching the light, resting, then seeing another similar situation at the next intersection and sprinting again... Of course, I could avoid all that aggravation by averaging a steady ~13mph the entire time (clearly what the city planners expected the typical cyclist speed to be) but who wants to do that?

Interestingly enough, on regular city streets (with 40mph limit) I seem to hit mostly green lights when averaging low 20's, whereas cars end up stopping at almost every intersection. So for trips less than ~40mins one way, cycling takes about the same amount of time as driving.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Commuting is great training. I deliberately incorporate intervals, some challenging climbs (some short and hard, others long and slow) and tend to finish off with a 'sprint' down my street. This, in addition to the stop/start nature of commute cycling and running a 53-39 x 11-21, makes my weekend riding feel almost effortless.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

try it with a 20 pound trailer and a 36 pound kid.

It's like you have rocket boosters.


----------



## jpatkinson (Jun 10, 2007)

My road bike weighs 20#, my commuter weighs 34#, and the trailer for my 30# daughter weighs 40#. I love riding my road bike after getting off the commuter. Faster? I don't know. Less exhausting? Definitely!


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah it does...often times more like a fully loaded time trial on a Cross check, weighs about #36-40 or so with the panniers and everything, I guess my road bikes weigh 17.5# well close to 19 or so pounds when you add a water bottle/seatbag and pump, definitly feels faster on the weekends, and the cross check low gear is 39/26 running a 39/48 standard crank- no need for a huge 53- and I like the smaller gap up front when running a decent load.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

When I commute on my bike and tally up the miles at the end of the week, I always get more miles in than just doing big rides. It's amazing how 10-20 mile rides can add up. That makes me stronger. I just wish it wasn't so hot here in the afternoons, 100+.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, very much so! I have a hi-ten framed commuter, so when I go to my Ishuwa chrome, I feel like I'm flying


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Just like in baseball with the batting donuts that they use to limber up, stretch and to trick themselves into thinking the bat is lighter it works!

I get that same feeling when I ride my rain bike over my go fast ride.....the only bad part is when you can't beat the PR you set on the rain bike on your stallion....


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Of course you speak the truth. The only problem is that my legs are always sore on the weekends... so even though I am faster, I'm not as fast as I could be?


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Faster? Not at my age


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

I started on a 22lb commuter and another 15lbs geared.

Needless to say, I compeleted my 100 KM road ride on my new roadbike, oh my did I ever think that I'll be the slowest one from the pack. Instead I took my confidence to the next level and I paced the pack on a headwind for 5kms and at a stoplight iwaa congratulated with "great job keeping up the pace"


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> Of course you speak the truth. The only problem is that my legs are always sore on the weekends... so even though I am faster, I'm not as fast as I could be?


I often have the same problem on weekend rides, so I tend to do my long ride on Sundays and take the day off cycling on Saturday. If there is a ride I want to do on Saturday, then I ride at a real easy pace on my Friday commute or drive that day.


----------



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

I am finally starting to commute by bike, it is so much faster than walking, though my fingers get cold, I need to get a good pair of gloves!!


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

i recently moved to paris, and have been commuting on my 2010 specialized tricross, with fenders, back rack, and usually a pannier on the back with my notebooks/books etc, for class. commuting is the best! i definitely can tell my legs are getting strong, mostly from the stop/go of the lights, but then there are the times where i am riding down long stretches of road on the quais of the seine where there are no lights, and i get some good, fast sprints in.... i love commuting. i am just worried about winter here, as it rains a bunch and gets pretty chilly. :/


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Don't be discouraged about winter approaching. In many ways, it's my favorite season to commute -- altho I do live in NC with mild winters. If you have the right clothing, winter commuting is great because you don't get as hot and sweaty, your water bottle stays cold (if not frozen) and it can be easier to dress in some ways. You do have to carry more gear, however, so I use a bigger seat bag in winter to carry clothes that are needed in the morning but are too warm for afternonn.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

i definitely need to get some proper winter clothes... winter in paris, as i mentioned isn't too cold, just wet and grey and chilly...

can you recommend a good waterproof jacket? and maybe some pants?

e


----------

